
Big Data in Little China: Why the Future of Big Data Is Made in China - sirjeffhsu
http://blog.traintracks.io/big-data-in-little-china/?hn=true
======
mtgx
Probably not a coincidence that it's happening in a country that fully
embraces mass surveillance and censorship. I'm sure those are big _incentives_
to improve such technologies.

~~~
nilspihl
Author here - The massive growth of big data talent is not spurred by the
government, but by the fact that the Chinese market place is many times bigger
than the provincial markets that Silicon Valley often ends up targeting.
Within a year of launch,our client Tantan would have accounted for a very
hefty percentage of ALL the traffic that Mixpanel disclosed that their clients
were recording.

The data is bigger here because the market is bigger here, and the internet is
more modern here. If you haven't walked a day in the shoes of a Chinese person
with WeChat and Alipay, you haven't seen the future of the internet.

It's time for Silicon Valley to catch up.

~~~
mnfthyr
This is a tangential argument we're having, but the CCP, while perhaps not
spurring it, is at least reveling in it, and most definitely encouraging it
and helping it along where it can. Anybody who thinks otherwise is willfully
ignorant or woefully naive about the CCP. Nobody benefits more than the
Chinese government. Big brother would be proud.

But government involvement is not the main point of your article. I think it's
a great illustration that no matter how much marketing jargon the and kool-aid
we peddle, we still can't escape basic economic principles.

